# Frösche über Nacht verschwunden...



## AxelG (20. Mai 2008)

Hallo,

in unserem Gartenteich tummelten sich bis vor zwei Tagen noch jede Menge __ Frösche und __ Molche.
Der Teich hat eine Größe von ca. 7,5m x 4m und mißt an der tiefsten Stelle 1,5m.
Aufgehorcht habe ich schon gestern abend, als von den Fröschen nichts mehr zu hören und zu sehen war. Heute mittag habe ich dann noch mal nachgeschaut und 4 tote Molche und zwei lebende im Wasser gefunden. Der Teich steht erst seit letztem Frühjahr, ist noch nicht stark eingewachsen und alles Tiere sind von alleine zugewandert.

Vor einer Woche hatte ich noch um die 50 Molche gezählt und mindesten 10 Teichfrösche.

Jetzt suche ich nach Erklärungen.

Es ist in den letzten zwei Tagen doch recht kühl gewesen. Ob aber deswegen sämtliche Frösche plötzlich abwandern, glaube ich eigentlich nicht. So kühl wars ja nun auch wieder nicht bei uns in Frankfurt und diese Froschart soll ja ganzjährig am/im Teich leben.

Das Wasser ist ziemlich klar und riecht auch unverdächtig, wie immer.

Gruß,
Axel


----------



## alex001 (20. Mai 2008)

*AW:  Frösche über Nacht verschwunden...*

Hallo Axel.


Vielleicht steht ja ein Erdbeeben bevor  


Spaß beiseite: Komisch ist das ganze ja schon irgendwie. Am besten wäre du nimmst mal ne Wasserprobe und testest das Wasser, denn man kann nicht alles riechen oder sehen.


Gruß Alex


----------



## Teichfreund (20. Mai 2008)

*AW:  Frösche über Nacht verschwunden...*

Hi Axel,

das hört sich an, als ob dein Wasser vergiftet wäre. Wie man das allerdings herausfinden kann, habe ich leider keine Idee, da ohne technische Hilfe vermutlich wenig herauszufinden ist. Da hat Alex schon recht mit seiner Probe.

Dass Frösche wandern ist allerdings bekannt. Bei meinem Teich hatte ich vor 2Jahren auch über 40 Stück. Letztes Jahr haben die sich allerdings etwas sehr rar gemacht. Ich sehe die Frösche auch regelmäßig über das Gras huschen (auch tagsüber), wenn sie wieder zum Termin mit dem hübschen Lieschen des Nachbarteichs verabredet sind.
Das mit den Molchen würde mich allerdings sehr stutzig machen. Ich kenne viele Teiche mit vielen Molchen, 4 tote __ Molche auf einen Schlag habe ich allerdings noch nie erlebt. Dass sie tot sind und nicht einfach in Ruhe verharren (was bei den momentanen Temperaturen ja auch nicht der Fall sein sollte), steht aber definitiv fest?


Grüße, Markus


----------

